# What would you say about this edge-cutter?



## VEKO (Oct 22, 2012)

What would you say about this edge-cutter?
Anyone tried it?
Does it really make a perfect line?
Is it worth using instead of brush cutting? (for professional painting jobs I mean)


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Gotta have one for painting the returns on trim against finished walls.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

No. No. And no.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Load off crap............

You don't need one if painting against finished walls either. Just learn how to cut in with an inch brush! There is a great little balancing act you can do and out of that is where job satisfaction is born.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

VEKO,

are you SURE you're a professional painter? 

Not a DIY'er ?

Not a sales rep?

They last time I ever saw any easy edge cutting tool was on late nite TV ads, BUT WAIT, there's more......for only $19.99..................


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Never found a substitute for a good brush and a steady hand - with perhaps an occasional assist from tape. Everything else has been a gimmick (IMO).


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

LOL...there is a guy around here that crack fills and then does 1 coat of primer . Of course that gets his foot in the door and he ends up with the complete job...and that is what he uses for cutting in with . His nickname is Bobby "head of hair" . I have another name for him that is not appropriate here . :whistling2:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

VEKO said:


> What would you say about this edge-cutter?
> Anyone tried it?
> Does it really make a perfect line?
> Is it worth using instead of brush cutting? (for professional painting jobs I mean)


We have used them many times, almost on all of our jobs we use them. It makes the job look much much better. I tried for years to learn to cut in with a brush, but just wasn't having any luck. No we don't even need a brush at all except for cleaning out our trays. I love how durable they are, and how paint never gets on the edge that is supposed to stay clean. I am a little upset though, that my best kept secret has been revealed.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a carpenter friend thats swears by them while I swear at them!


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

I've used these and the first time I remember thinking "wow where has this been all my life?" Its fast, I'll give you that but I just don't like the results. I can always tell where they've been used because of the 4" of thick paint and drag lines parallel to any trim piece.

But I'm back to a brush because I understand it better and have greater control over the results. 

Just my .02


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

lol. Sounds like the gems we get over at the DIY forum.


----------



## Robinson_cnst (Nov 1, 2012)

When Corona starts making them, Ill give it a try. Till then I'll keep strokin......


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

VEKO said:


> What would you say about this edge-cutter?
> Anyone tried it?
> Does it really make a perfect line?
> Is it worth using instead of brush cutting? (for professional painting jobs I mean)


Lame


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

SeattleHomeServices said:


> I've used these and the first time I remember thinking "wow where has this been all my life?" Its fast, I'll give you that but I just don't like the results. I can always tell where they've been used because of the 4" of thick paint and drag lines parallel to any trim piece.
> 
> But I'm back to a brush because I understand it better and have greater control over the results.
> 
> Just my .02


If they were not so big, maybe 1" x 2" with two small wheels they would be great for the jamb side of a door.


----------

